# Do you like to live above the clouds?!



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

For example near a sea of clouds!

*Mazichal*:








































































(Green, White & Red = Flag of Iran)



















Or a river of clouds!

*Asal*:










*Shalingchal*:



















*Nusha*:




























These villages and several other similar ones are located in the Mazandaran province of Iran, between the Alborz mountain range and the Caspian sea.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow that is so beautiful


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

To be honest I hate such places. Always cloudy, cold, and full of fog.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I could not live there either but would love to visit for a few days it would be a great spiritual experience for me


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Higher up = less oxygen, and I need all the O2 I can get right about now


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

The fact is that those places are not too high but the Caspian see is too low, those are lower than several European cities, Caspian Sea is the lowest point in Europe.


----------



## Fire God (May 12, 2010)

I can't find these cities in Wikipedia, so what are their elevations?


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

that second pictures is just beautiful! must be great to live there but not for me


----------

